# Fresh Wort Kits In Melbourne



## lastdrinks (14/2/09)

Looking for a Fresh Wort Kit in Melbourne that is tried, tested and tasty and if possible comes in a 20lt cube. Are there any available or will i just have to make do with 15lt and 17lt?

Also if there aren't any 20lt FWK's, why? are the producers just taking the piss? The extra few litres can't make transit costs that much more. Can they? 

I'm pre-empting responses now but please use this post as psuedo patition to FWK producers!!! Give us 20lt FWK!!!


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/2/09)

Grain and Grape offer a FWK that is 17 ltrs. The OG of this wort at 17 litres is approx 1060, so if you dilute them to 20 litres you will get a OG of approx 1050. The instructions that are provided with these kits will guide to the approx OG depending on how much you dilute them by.

I have used the wheat kit a few times and it has always turned out well.

Is there any reason in particular you want a kit that is 20 ltrs specifically?

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## hazard (14/2/09)

lastdrinks said:


> Looking for a Fresh Wort Kit in Melbourne that is tried, tested and tasty and if possible comes in a 20lt cube.



Like SJ said, G&G are 17 L, but I don't see what the problem is.

Since they are SG 1060 (and I have measured exactly this that on my own hydro) they are quite versatile. I have used them several times:
1. added specialty grains (steeped) and diluted to SG 1050 for a brown ale
2. did a small partial mash to add to the cube for a strong belgian ale with SG 1086.
3. Added malt extract and specialty grains (Steeped) to make a stout with SG of 1069.

These have all turned out really well, and while I know the cubes are a bit expensive, they save a large investment in the hardware required for a AG set up, and save lots of time in mashing and boiling. Only downside for me is that they are pre-hopped, so its more difficult to get a specific hop profile if you are after a special recipe. That's why I don't use them all the time.

Soits easy to mix and match with the 17Lcube to get any outcome. Not sure why you need 20L.


hazard


----------



## lastdrinks (14/2/09)

I am after a few 20lt cubes for no-chilling when i start my AG brewing and 15lt and 17lt are just a bees to small for my setup. 

I like the look of the G&G artisanale 4, 17lt with an OG 1080 as i have a Wyeast 3737 trappist packet i am looking forward to using.


----------



## Adamt (14/2/09)

The FWKs are under volume on purpose (I would imagine anyway), to allow versatility for the end user in choosing the strength of the resultant beer. It's a lot easier to add water than it is to remove water from wort. The lower transit costs would be a bonus. 

If you're just after a 20L cube, they aren't that expensive at Bunnings Whorehouse.


----------



## lastdrinks (14/2/09)

The low volume to allow for modification of recipe makes some sense. Still that reasoning wont stop my rant and also means two trips, one for FWK and one for proper sized cubes.

Are there any other local FWK other than G&G and the brewers den?


----------



## FireBlade (14/2/09)

Just go the G&G kits. They make bloody great beer and that's more important than the value of a 20lt cube.


----------



## pmolou (14/2/09)

apparently it was 3ravens that made them or so i heard(don't know how reliable that is)


----------



## Mantis (14/2/09)

lastdrinks said:


> The low volume to allow for modification of recipe makes some sense. Still that reasoning wont stop my rant and also means two trips, one for FWK and one for proper sized cubes.
> 
> Are there any other local FWK other than G&G and the brewers den?




Yes , the 17lt volumes make a lot of sense. What doesnt is your RANT about 20lt cubes. 
Shit, you will be really pissed off when and if you get a 20lt cube only to find it holds closer to 22lt
pffft h34r:


----------



## FireBlade (15/2/09)

pmolou said:


> apparently it was 3ravens that made them or so i heard(don't know how reliable that is)



3Ravens used to do them but they have been made by Mountain Goat for some time now.


----------



## pmolou (15/2/09)

FireBlade said:


> 3Ravens used to do them but they have been made by Mountain Goat for some time now.



really so do these fwk have anything to do with these breweries beer they sell??? for example when 3ravens brewed them was the wheat beer similiar to the commercial one they sell


----------



## lastdrinks (15/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Yes , the 17lt volumes make a lot of sense. What doesnt is your RANT about 20lt cubes.
> Shit, you will be really pissed off when and if you get a 20lt cube only to find it holds closer to 22lt
> pffft h34r:



A better explanation would be that i am after a cube that will hold enough wort so that after trub loss i can still fill my keg full. My maths worked out that if i nochill in a 17lt cube after 2lt of trub it wont fill my kegs. (unless i waste time boiling it down to a higher OG) Not the end of world but annoying. Going to get a G&G FWK anyway as i want to try one and will come in handy when i bottle a stout or something else i want to age in bottles for a while.

I guess other people with kegs would have the same issue. Was hoping someone would give a practical solution.


----------



## beersatan (15/2/09)

lastdrinks said:


> A better explanation would be that i am after a cube that will hold enough wort so that after trub loss i can still fill my keg full. My maths worked out that if i nochill in a 17lt cube after 2lt of trub it wont fill my kegs. (unless i waste time boiling it down to a higher OG) Not the end of world but annoying. Going to get a G&G FWK anyway as i want to try one and will come in handy when i bottle a stout or something else i want to age in bottles for a while.
> 
> I guess other people with kegs would have the same issue. Was hoping someone would give a practical solution.



As AdamT and Mantis have said a 20l (actual 22-23l) sounds like the go. If you fill the keg (assuming a corny?) and have a bit left over you can put it in bottles.

If you really want to use the 15 or 17l wort kits add some grains and malt or whatever but bump up the volume to 22-23l (using beer software of some sort so you don't stuff it up).
Not to discourage you but I don't think there would be high percentage of people on this forum using premade wort kits.
Maybe have a look into a big pot to do partials in or bite the bullet and go AG!


----------

